

I made a Chrome extension to show how you surf all over Wikipedia - chime
http://wikitrail.zetabee.com/

======
chime
I'll have a Firefox version soon. Here's an example of how I went from PhD to
Burma and then some:
[http://wikitrail.zetabee.com/share?n=wt4bc6884b2a0959.146948...](http://wikitrail.zetabee.com/share?n=wt4bc6884b2a0959.14694848)

For xkcd fans, this is the problem I'm trying to tackle:
<http://xkcd.com/214/>

------
apphacker
I think you should make it a page action instead of a browser action because
there is no reason for it to appear unless I'm on wikipedia.

<http://code.google.com/chrome/extensions/pageAction.html>

Button space on chrome is valuable real estate. Don't want zombies sucking up
the space when not needed. Cool extension though.

I'd use it if you made it a page action.

~~~
chime
It is a content script that calls the background.html. The content script only
runs on Wikipedia/TVTropes domains. The browser action is just to open the
WikiTrail page. This way you can access it from the toolbar instead of first
visiting Wikipedia.

Edit: Ok, I understand what you mean. I'll try to make it a page action and
post an update here.

~~~
apphacker
I'm not sure if I'm willing to commit to a button that only serves as a
bookmark. Other extensions handle this by using the options page for such a
page. Button spam is a serious problem on Chrome, everyone wants to be a
browser action when few actually offer meaningful features for such buttons.
Xmarks is a great example of this. It's just a menu.

On another note you might want to submit this to /r/chrome subreddit on
reddit.

